# Linton help



## LAbrownie (Sep 28, 2002)

I will be hunting in the Linton area with 5 other out of staters (Louisiana (me) and Ohio). We will be looking for upland as well as waterfowl with dogs. Can anyone provide any insight on water levels or tips on specifics in that area? Willing to share LA info or even swap a trip in exchange for same. Hunting the week of 11/2.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I will try to help as best I can so here it is:
First of all, you picked a great weekend if the state isn't frozen over by then. The migration could very well be on big time. There is somethng about early November in ND. You will miss deer season (the following weekend) so a lot of land may be posted up for that but don't be afraid to ask as many landowners are only posting for deer. As far as water conditions are concerned, that part of the state is fairly dry so you will need to look for larger wetlands to find the birds. Be sure to look in the corn stubble as they will definitely be fattening up for the migration (it will be cold). I am not sure, others will help, but you are getting into the outfitter part of the state for upland and access may be difficult unless you are willing to pay (don't do that). Hunter pressure, however, will be down as you have chosen to go later in the season. I hope this helps. I am just a lowly rabbit choker and others will be able to add to or even refute my advice. Good luck.


----------

